# Developing Geolocation based app



## pr@dyut (Jul 26, 2012)

I read on the past devworx> edition about Geo-location based application and I was thinking about exploring the area and do my BTech final project on it, but I have only the basic idea and know nothing about its requirements (coding background), will I be able to develop something as its completely knew to me or how complex it might get. Please give some insight..


----------



## nashpd (Jul 31, 2012)

Just saw your post. You'll have to get familiar with the platform and its relevant SDK that you would be developing for. It's better to take a deeper look at the platform first. So if you're targetting Android, then have a look at that, for example. Get familiar with the libraries and sensors...


----------



## pr@dyut (Aug 1, 2012)

nashpd said:


> Just saw your post. You'll have to get familiar with the platform and its relevant SDK that you would be developing for. It's better to take a deeper look at the platform first. So if you're targetting Android, then have a look at that, for example. Get familiar with the libraries and sensors...



I have two semesters to complete my project and almost one semester to check out the relevant platform and SDK. Would it be enough to learn and implement it on my project? Can it be a relevant and worthy project topic? Or it would get rather complex..


----------



## nashpd (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes should be enough from what I hear from people who have taken that route. have you decided which platform? If it is Android, you are fine and it should be possible. First, you'd have to be clear on what you want to do. decide and get absolute clarity on your project. After that, go ahead and explore the functionality that the relevant SDK provides.


----------



## pr@dyut (Aug 5, 2012)

nashpd said:


> Yes should be enough from what I hear from people who have taken that route. have you decided which platform? If it is Android, you are fine and it should be possible. First, you'd have to be clear on what you want to do. decide and get absolute clarity on your project. After that, go ahead and explore the functionality that the relevant SDK provides.



What are the possibilities with windows platform?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 5, 2012)

pr@dyut said:


> I read on the past devworx> edition about Geo-location based application and I was thinking about exploring the area and do my BTech final project on it, but I have only the basic idea and know nothing about its requirements (coding background), will I be able to develop something as its completely knew to me or how complex it might get. Please give some insight..



Hello *pr@dyut.* If you want help from a coding perspective, then i would suggest you to take the html5 and javascript path to develop Geolocation based apps for android.
Using HTML5 & geo-location javascript api, you can develop an app to access location information i your pages. Refer *Head First HTML5 programming* and learn html5/javascript (you should know html4/css
before tinkering with html5). Ch-5 has a full GEO-LOCATION section and discusses everything you need to know about it.

Then after you have an idea, you can use some frameworks ( eg-phonegap) and deploy it in android using the respective SDK. 
You can also build it natively within the sdk. *nashpd* has given some nice tutorials *here*. Refer post # 10.

Refer the book and tell us your opinions mate.


----------



## amjath (Aug 7, 2012)

Dont know how much it ll help u

Android App Development with Java Essential Training


----------



## pr@dyut (Aug 8, 2012)

I am not sure about the platform, its android or windows! (Its just that I know little bit of Java and learnt C# recently). Can someone give some good information on selecting the right platform.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ For geo-location apps, html5 + javascript is the way to go as its web based. Html5 has api's for geolocation.


----------



## pr@dyut (Aug 13, 2012)

What to look for in a platform before developing an application ? Which would get more nods Android or Windows in the current and future scenario ?


----------



## nashpd (Aug 20, 2012)

pr@dyut said:


> What to look for in a platform before developing an application ? Which would get more nods Android or Windows in the current and future scenario ?



Considering numbers, I believe you can safely bet on Android. Not only do numbers go in its favour, also consider that there are Android smartphones (budget and premium) as well as tablets that are your target devices.

Windows is yet to catch up. Also figures are not very encouraging as of now.


----------



## pr@dyut (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know why but i choose to develop for Windows, I hope the picture gets better in the future for windows...


----------

